# 1st ivf using donor eggs no hcg injection??? is that right



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi......

I am having IVF using a known donor. My donor started stimming on sunday. I started my progynova on saturday. Have just noticed though that my donor has been pescribed hcg injection in her drugs, to use 24-36 hours before egg collection but i havent been pescribed any hcg. Is that right? I thought that it was the recipient that would be given the hcg not the donor.

Can anyone shed any light on the subject please?

Thankyou for reading
Love Quaver x


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi

hcg jab is to start ovulation and as you are having donor eggs not producing your own, only the donor needs this jab. ( I think that's right!)

Good luck, Helen x


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

ys thats right, the hcg jab is to mature the eggs and get them just about ready as if she was going to ovulate, so they are mature enough for egg collection.  So as a DE reciever hun you wont need that jab

I wish you loads of luck honey

         

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow thankyou ladies for your super quick reply   

It makes sense now   . Didnt realise that was what it was for, as stupid as that may sound   

I suppose 1 good thing about that is i wont have a chemical response on the pt, so if i get a positive it should be a true positive rather than when i have read about other people having a false one due to the hcg jab

Thanks again ladies i really appreciate it

Good luck to you both


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

oh yes, it will be a 'real' positive!!!  good luck hun
let us know how you get on, good luck to your donor too (I was a donor last year!)

Ann Marie xxx


----------

